# Y Pups 8 wks - What do you think?



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are the Y pups at 8 weeks. I would love to know what everyone thinks! Enjoy!


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh MY!!! I love that yellow boy! I have no idea why but I think he's special.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

They are all way too sweet and adorable.......and I would take little black boy anyday!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'd keep my eye on Yellow boy--and Blue boy too! Congrats on the nice litter!


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I like yellow boy the best, I like blue boy head.
Yellow Daisy Girl.. and Yellow Boy my top picks.. so which one can I have.. LOL... 
Very nice litter.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are all gorgeous but I still love the "Tude" on Black Boys face. I think he is going to be trouble with capital T for sure. :


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are all adorable!! I like Yellow Daisy girl and Blue Daisy girl....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll take Pink Girl please !! Beautiful pups !!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow!! they are sooo cute and so different as well!! To me none of them look a like. It's hard to pick a fave.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pink girl and red boy....very nice!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*Yellow BOY*


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Pink girl and red boy....very nice!


I think so too. I am way new to structure, but red boy looks the most balance to me and he has a pleasing head. I like black boy's structure, but I like red boy's expression more. It also looks like he has a nice front. 

I just really like red and yellow boys' heads. Orange boy has a nice fluffy coat! 

How did they do with the puppy puzzle??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, so, my field dog eye is trying to adjust to the breed ring side. I pick Yellow or Black boy, how did I do? They are all totally adorable!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

For boys I like Yellow Boy then Blue Boy best, for girls I would have to say pink then purple. Very nice!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I still like Pink Girl and Red Boy. Pink Girl can be sent to me via the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport 

And the Yellows look good too.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Pictures are really hard but here goes....Yellow Boy appears to have great front assembly at least looks to have nice 45 degree angle. Looking at picture neck looks short. Rear looks pretty good with equal distance between buttock, knee, and hock. However, topline sinking in middle.
Orange Boy... The picture seems to show he has a bit more neck and I like his head. Shoulders seem to be a bit straight not sure if it was the way he was stacked.Rear assembly looks pretty good but I can't tell if upper thigh is a little short. Croup flat but he still seems to have a pretty good topline.
These were my favorites.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I still like Pink Girl and Red Boy. Pink Girl can be sent to me via the Minneapolis-St. Paul airport
> 
> And the Yellows look good too.


Sorry, I asked first !!!:wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, there is no doubt Miss Pink Girl has a huge fan club! Here are my thoughts, but I dont really know much. I have studied my "blue book" for a solid two years( Thanks GRF for teaching me about so many resources for learning), and drawn an infinite number of angle lines on my poor patient doggies, but that's no substitute for all the real experts here. Ear set and tail set I have to leave to the show people bc whatever I think at age 8 weeks always ends up wrong at age 2 years, lol. I don't quite have the eye there yet. 

I love the litter threads bc I always learn from the comments. 

Yellow Boy seems like the overall GRF favorite, for sure. Yellow Boy's nice short coupled body & awesome loin is something I have learned the hard way to admire in a golden. I have one who is too long in the loin and does have some spinal stenosis as an older guy. 

I agree with Bogey'sMom about Red Boy being the personal favorite because I admire his front (esp the depth & strength of brisket for such a tiny tyke) and his bend of stifle too. I think Red Boy's rear matches his front the best with a nice overall harmony of his parts. 

Black Boy would be my first choice for a show puppy if he didnt have a little bit of slope in his topline- which might just be the photo? I would choose Black Boy first if I was actaully with the litter in real time and saw a straight topline when he moved around. I can see his gorgeous mom in him the most, which I love. 

Orange Boy has a nice front- the fronts in general seem very excellent in the litter. The tiny zipper on Blue Boy's beautiful face tugs at my heartstrings. 

For whatever reason, something about green girl talks to me- I just love her to death.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

i like the look of pink girl and orange boy. But there all gorgeous.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

ill take them all please vi heathrow airport if ya dont mind lol


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and opinions. I have loved my Yellow boy since day..... color does not matter at all as far as picking a puppy but I do love his nice dark color. I have a very hard time between red, yellow and black boys as well. I like the girls but their photos do not do them justice whatsoever. They are very difficult at this age to get a proper shot of what they really look like. I slight movmenet of there head or neck can throw off everything and change what was there. Seeing them down on the floor zoom across the then stop and standing looking gives me a better idea of who has what. Photos are very hard.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I am all in love with Black Boy and if I had to pick only one, he would be it. Congratulations on a great litter!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am also sticking with red boy and I think pink girl, realizing the pics. may not due them all justice. How is everybody moving, does anyone stand out to you? You mentioned yellow boy.


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

I've liked Yellow Boy from the time I saw him in the picture with snow all over his face. While all the pups are just adorable, Yellow Boy is still my favorite.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ohh they are all gorgeous! If I had to choose one I'd go with yellow boy because it looks like he has the darkest coat. Otherwise, they're all good looking pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

one of each.....
Black Boy just calls out to me, though. Blue Boy a close second....


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pink girl for me then red boy then yellow boy. They are all precious!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I really love the sweet look on purple girls face. I wouldn't be able to leave without her! I don't know anything about conformation and breeding but she is gorgeous (as they all are).


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I like yellow boy..


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my! They are all adorable! I first liked Black Boy but then went back up and looked.. yellow boy has the best stop, front, topline and ear carriage IMHO. This is the age when the ears start to take over. hehe! 

I never thought my Jake would ever grow into his ears. But he did!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I only know a little about conformation, but I like yellow boy and red boy. But they're all absolutely adorable!!! Love the smug expression on black boy's face!! You can send any of them down here to me!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Going from the stacked photos Yellow boy has it by a long shot. But I also think he is the one that is stacked the best - coincidence?
As for the head shots Red boy really jumps out at me. 

I know you had someone(s) eval the litter for you. I found it very interesting that with my last litter going into the eval party the top two dogs in my mind did not grade out that way. That litter turned 4 in November and the boy that graded the best is today the nicest of the group - and he belongs to Jersey's Mom. The other that surprised me that day was the girl Kizmet, and she was turning into a very striking girl when, well you know. Anyway, if you had some experienced eyes that you respect look at them I would suggest you listen to them. As breeders we sometimes can not be totally objective in our own evals.

And of course they all look like they will have CHs in their future. Very nice litter, Ash.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE all the boys, so if you have an extra,send him my way, Ash!

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Going from the stacked photos Yellow boy has it by a long shot. But I also think he is the one that is stacked the best - coincidence?
> As for the head shots Red boy really jumps out at me.
> 
> I know you had someone(s) eval the litter for you. I found it very interesting that with my last litter going into the eval party the top two dogs in my mind did not grade out that way. That litter turned 4 in November and the boy that graded the best is today the nicest of the group - and he belongs to Jersey's Mom. The other that surprised me that day was the girl Kizmet, and she was turning into a very striking girl when, well you know. Anyway, if you had some experienced eyes that you respect look at them I would suggest you listen to them. As breeders we sometimes can not be totally objective in our own evals.
> ...


Thank you, Hank!! I have two people grading my litter (Ann Greenbank) and another breeder/handler. I am def looking forward to it. I like Yellow too.... 

Thanks for lovely compliments and your thoughts. Appreciate it


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

A pet mom's comments, they are absolutely gorgeous!

Congratulations on a beautiful litter. I look forward to hearing what the evaluators' say. I love being able learn about a breeder's choices, must be so hard to chose.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ash, please let us know what the evaluation concludes. I'm interested in how my picks do according to a pro eval. Of course, looking at a photo and seeing the real deal is quite different.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

They're all so adorable! I love the black boy and the purple girl!


----------

